# Maven findet javac Compiler nicht



## c_sidi90 (11. Aug 2011)

Hi ich bekomme beim versuch mein Projekt zu builden folgenden Fehler:

[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:2.3.2:compile (default-compile) on project example: Compilation failure
[ERROR] Unable to locate the Javac Compiler in:
[ERROR] C:\Programme\Java\jre6\..\lib\tools.jar
[ERROR] Please ensure you are using JDK 1.4 or above and
[ERROR] not a JRE (the com.sun.tools.javac.Main class is required).
[ERROR] In most cases you can change the location of your Java
[ERROR] installation by setting the JAVA_HOME environment variable.
[ERROR] -> [Help 1].

Meine JAVA_HOME ist in den Systemvariabeln wie folgt gesetzt: C:\Programme\Java\jre6\

Ich hab schon versuch die Java Home in der eclipse.ini am Anfang mitzugeben aber das funktioniert auch nicht. Kann mir das nicht erklären, hoffe ihr habt wie sonst einen guten Rat für mich.

Lg


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2011)

Dein JAVA_HOME zeigt ins JRE, hasst du denn kein JDK?
Nur letzteres bringt den Compiler mit.


----------



## c_sidi90 (11. Aug 2011)

Doch habe ich auch, doch nach der Anleitung wie ich Maven installiert hatte, zeigte die Variable auch auf das JRE/bin daher hab ich das auch so übernommen. Ich probier mal die JAVA_HOME ins JDK zu setzen.


----------



## c_sidi90 (11. Aug 2011)

EDIT: Problem gelöst, hab eine neue JRE in Eclipse hinzugefügt welche auf das JDK zeigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (11. Aug 2011)

da du anscheinend m2eclipse verwendest würde ich dir noch dazu raten eclipse mit dem JDK zu starten.

Einfach das hier in die Eclipse.ini ganz oben eintragen: (Pfade ggf. anpassen)


```
-vm
C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_26/bin/javaw
```


----------

